# Wildland Fires of 2002 Summary



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The summer fire season had some interesting arson cases that gained national attention. This article reports on the rest of the season. 

Wildland Fires of 2002 Summary
- A Season of Challenge and Accomplishment

http://www.nifc.gov/fireinfo/nfn.html


----------

